# 200SX owners. What speakers do you have in your front doors



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I was just curious. I have a 1996 Nissan 200SX SE that is currently stock in the front, but I'm about to get replacement speakers. Just wanted to see what others have in their doors.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Pioneer 6 1/2 in. 4-ways 230 watts :thumbup: 


WRXrob said:


> I was just curious. I have a 1996 Nissan 200SX SE that is currently stock in the front, but I'm about to get replacement speakers. Just wanted to see what others have in their doors.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

the shitty stockers. i neeeeed somethingnew.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Diamond Audio 6.5" coax's. Needed to use a spacer to acheive the right clearance from the window when it was rolled down, but it was easy.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

As thin as the door panels are, I'm assuming one would need spacers for just about any desired aftermarket speakers. I was thinking about Infinity's slim line, or possibly Boston Acoustics's cheapest set.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i got edi 6000s components for awhile sitting in the trunk. I tried installing it but it would not clear the hole. whats the deal?


----------

